# Mot-hell



## Infraredd (Sep 24, 2014)

Back in the nineties I rang this place one year to see how much the rooms were as we were doing our regular stint at the Hatfield House craft show. They were ridiculously expensive so we gave it a miss. Just as well - even in pristine condition these rooms would simply have been glorified sheds.......
Pictures


Motel by Infraredd, on Flickr

Like the skylight


Bedroom 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Most of the rest of the open ones were much like this


Bedroom 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr


tv by Infraredd, on Flickr


Bedroom 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Apart from this one which looked like it was vacated last week!


Bedroom 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Bedroom 5 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Been derelict for a while


Chair by Infraredd, on Flickr

Utility/housekeeping


Utility by Infraredd, on Flickr

Indian restaurant kitchen


Kitchen by Infraredd, on Flickr

Bar


Bar by Infraredd, on Flickr

Fine dining


Restaurant by Infraredd, on Flickr

Sun trap


Reserved by Infraredd, on Flickr

& lost key area


Lost keys by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 24, 2014)

Think its a case of "How the mighty have fallen"Great collection of photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 24, 2014)

Nicely done. Looks like a good explore.


----------



## chazman (Sep 25, 2014)

great pics. little bar area too.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 25, 2014)

Nicely done mate
dont think I've seen this one before, looks good


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow, this place doesn't hold much charm!
Thanks for the effort : )


----------

